# Purvis Brothers?



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyone get any queens from Purvis Brothers in Tennessee? I need queens and ran across their website. Looks very promising, just wanted to get some feedback from you guys.

Thanks
TheSurveyor


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

there are a lot of threads on purvis bros - do a search -also, one is just a little down this page.

You will find there are a wide range of opinions.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

So far so good up here in the north. Went through the ones I got last summer two days ago, and all are laying and building up. 

Camp


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Purvis Queens*

They are shipping us a queen battery today & contacted us with the UPS tracking number so we can follow um!
Good people to work with!


----------



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

I have two queens from Purvis Brothers that are 2 years old this month. They seem resistant to varroa. No treatments other than a SBB and powdered sugar about 3 to 4 times a year. Mine are darker color and seem a less inclined to draw foundations than my Koehnen Cordovan italians. They store more honey in the brood nest, and seem to eat less in the winter. I ordered six that will be shipped in June.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Purvis Bros. Queens*

I have always liked the queens I got from Purvis Bros. They are hardy survivors. Highly recommended! -Dannno


----------

